# rooster in the nest boxes?



## heather (May 13, 2002)

we've been finding broken eggs & eggs on the ground lately & have been hearing lots of squawking from the nest boxes

today I went out to find our rooster up in the nest boxes, scratching around & making low growling noises

what is he doing??
I guess he's the one making the ladies nervous & making a mess of things

why would he do this??


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Maybe he is eating eggs?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I had one drake that did that. Had because I caught him killing a duckling so I butchered the drake.

Can you pen him separately so he'll leave the hens alone? It's not a pretty sight to find a bunch of broken eggs that were just a week away from hatching.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

The rooster sounds like prime chicken n biscuits material. My vote is that he is probably eating eggs. 

My rooster likes to sleep in one of the nestboxes at night. Not a problem as there are never any eggs left overnight.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

I caught one of our new roosters doing that the other day. The hen was trying to set but this one was kind of "purrring", it was weird. He also acted like he was courting her or being like a husband with wife during delivery. He also was helping make the nest "just right" also. He didn't break anything nor really bothered her but you could tell she was a favorite of his. None of the eggs were broken or messed with either.


----------



## Ezrandi (Aug 6, 2007)

he's showing the ladies where to nest.. 
Kinda like the real estate agent of the chicken world..
My roosters do it all the time..

They sit in .. make purr/clucking sounds, fluff the nest a bit.. turn around the whole time.. and the hen watches on. If she doesn't like it.. they move to another spot and the show starts all over again. I've noticed that it happens mostly for first time egg layers.. More so then established laying hens.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

That is so sweet, I've never spent enough time watching them to see that. I do know that my rooster stands and watches his girls eat the treats I give them.


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

yeah, I'm thinking that he's been just checking things out (not purposely messing things up)....he gets up there & clucks & purrs
He seems to especially jump up there after I gather eggs.....as if to say "Hey, what are you doing to our nest?"
I cleaned the boxes real well & put new wood chips in & haven't had problems lately -
If I hear the ladies making a racket, I will go out & find him & call him out of the coop
We'll see! (no chicken 'n bisquits for now )


----------



## Earthbound (Feb 3, 2003)

thats a good roo looking out for his ladies. He's , as above mentioned showing them where to nest. I have a few that do that, and its nice to watch. The broken eggs are a drag, but that not his intentions....
corry


----------



## Toads tool (Jun 7, 2007)

He also may not be the culprit of the egg breaker. 
I have a couple gils that will crawl right over a squatter and push her out, knocking an egg or two out in the process.
Put some deep litter in front of your box to catch the egg, I get cracks but no breaks that way, still usable.


----------

